
Trans athletes make great gains, yet resentment still flares - yasp
https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/trans-athletes-make-great-gains-yet-resentment-still-flares-n975646
======
tree_of_item
The framing here is really disingenuous. Being concerned about men who
"identify" as women being allowed in women's sport is completely reasonable
and not mere "resentment". There are real physical differences between men and
women, such as bone density, muscle density, lung capacity, heart size, etc
that are not undone by hormone therapy or reassignment surgery, and certainly
not by self-identification. Navratilova is completely correct, and I'm really
shocked that anyone could portray her comments as "transphobic".

